# To help implantation!



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Girlies, Just wondering if anyone can help. I think Im about 1 or 2 days past ovulation now but will still be having BMS every second day till my prog blood test. I was just wondering if theres anything I can do to help my body. Do you think pinapple juice and brazil nuts help? Ive heard a few people who took that!! Any advice would be great... Thanks


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Hi, yes taking extra Selenium in any form is supposed to make the womb lining nice and thick for the eggy to burrow into


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey, Cute beanie!! Goin to be a gorgous baby hehe!! So should I eat brazil nuts and pinapple juice? Did you do that fetr ovulation... You must be so thrilled that you finally got there... xxxxxxxx


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Yep, it took a very long time and I never thought it was going to happen, but I'm living proof that Clomid does work!  
I ate brazil nuts and took extra selenium. I did it all through the cycle I think (when I remembered).  I personally didn't drink pineapple juice because I am allergic to it  .  I am  , but not completely  
Best of luck


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Aw thanks  .... I'll do that tonight... a night infront of the tv with a hot water bottle (which I heard helps also) and pinapple pieces and brazil nuts with chocolate... mmmmmmmmmmm lookin forward to it!!  .... I have such a good feeling about this time because all of my other cycles I didnt use opk's and this time I did early and looked like I ovulate earlier than I thought so we BD'd on the smiley faces days and the others every second day... so I must have a very long luteal phase which I dont think is a bad thing!! Is it?


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

You're right, a long luteal phase gives the eggy lots of time to snuggle in. Mmmm, yes brazil nuts in chocolate - definitely the best way to eat them


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Brazil nuts have the highest amount of selenium and this is thought to promote a healthy womb lining...you only need a handful of brazils a day....too much selenium may not be a good idea so you need to take into account that it's found in other foods too.

Pineapple juice only contains a really small amount of selenium but it does contain vitamin C & magnesium amongst other things and these too are good for when ttc.  Fresh or pressed pineapple juice is preferable but "not from concentrate" and "from concentrate" are ok.  A small glass of pineapple juice a day should be sufficient.  You want to avoid eating fresh pineapple/pineapple chunks as pineapple contains an enzyme called bromelain which is contraindicated during pregnancy as it may cause uterine contractions.....during processing this enzyme is destroyed which is why the juice is ok to drink.

You want to keep your belly and back warm and covered but you don't want to overheat as any possible embryos don't like that.....so don't raise your body temperature too much through too hot baths/showers etc.  If you do need to use hot water bottle then it should only be luke warm and for a few minutes.

To be honest, you just want to ensure you have as healthy and balanced a diet as possible.....it really is down to nature and luck and there are no sure fire ways of guaranteeing implantation will happen....if there was we'd all be doing it !

Your luteal phase can be anywhere between 10 - 17/18 days and still be classed as normal....and implantation can happen anywhere between 5-12dpo....an embie isn't ready to start implanting until it's blastocyst at 5 days old, usually ready 24hrs later so when 6 days old....so approx 6-7dpo......

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Natasha, Thanks for all that info... You really know ur stuff!!  . Ok so Im goin to go home and get into my pjs and keep my belly and back warm with a fluffy blanket and have a handful or so of brazil nuts and pinapple juice?? Does that sound right? O God I really hope this is our month because Im so tired of all of this.... and to make matters a million times worse my 2 BF's are pregnant with only a week between them and you'd swear they were sick not pregnant and always moaning about their weight gain etc.... Arrrrggggggghhhhhhhhh


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

That sounds about right hun.... 

I can completely empathise with you about pregnant friends etc.....my DPs younger sister is pg and due to give birth in less than a month....and DPs family don't even know we're ttc so it's been particularly hard as I find I can't get quite so excited over scan pics, baby stuff etc as whilst I'm not exactly jealous, I just wish it was us and it should've been DP & me with the first grandchild !  All our friends have children, some 2 or 3, and many didn't even start ttc until well after we did.  It's been 6 years ttc now and I'm 40 so time is ticking for us (well me, DPs only 34), especially after so many treatment cycles, although we've not given up yet !

Hang in there....I'm sure you'll get that BFP soon! 

Good luck  
Natasha


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Just wanted to add something to the hot water bottle etc..

I used to take scorching hot baths - love em!! Nothing like a scorcher to relax in when you get in from a long day at work  
However, when I told my gynae this, he made a BIG fuss about body temperature and the 'right breeding grounds' for spermies and so on and told me not to use anything whatsoever to warm my tummy/abdomen around ov time [before and after intercourse, especially] as heat kills spermies. He advised DH to stop wearing underwear if he could and for us both to actually avoid bathing for the 10 or so days around ov window and to just shower, instead.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

There is lots of conflicting advise re using hot water bottle etc.  It's very true that sperm don't like heat (keep laptops off lap, no tight clothing/underwear, no hot showers/baths etc for DP) but it's also important that you keep your belly & back covered and warm from ovulation onwards......this is to encourage implantation....this is also why our body temp naturally rises a little following ovulation!  Embies don't like heat either but you need to ensure still warm and help bloodflow to womb.  You don't want to raise your body temp too much though.

I'm only going by advise given to me by 2 consultants through 6 IVFs (and 6mths on clomid)....conflicting advise from different clinics can certainly cause confusion though !  I was told using a lukewarm hwb was fine if only used for maybe 10mins....and I just made sure I had jumper or something covering back/belly.

Good luck
Natasha


PS.....DPs sister had her baby 3 weeks early on Friday and called him name me & DP had thought of if/when we have baby boy (2nd time this has happened as friends named their little girl the name we'd wanted too....after so long ttc I spose it was bound to happen)......DPs gone to see them today but I couldn't face it


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Yep, sorry Minxy.. I meant the above before ov time, but it's awkward for anyone who doesn't know when they acdtually do ov.

Same thing happened to us about 2 years ago. I had decided my children's names when I was like 12 yrs old and DH [thankfully] agreed with them both. I told someone I trusted at work and whaddya know.. off she went and named her son the very name we wanted. Bugger.

Hey, don't worry about it..


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Girlies, Thanks for all ur info, really appreciate it.... Ive relaxed all weekend, myself and DH had a duvet day yesterday with no BMS (and its great not to be doing it!!) lol , just kept warm and drank pineapple juice and nice dinners and snacks! Had a lovely weekend... feel a bit bad cos my house could do with a cleaning but sure I deserve a relaxing weekend!!... Natasha thats awful about ur DP's sister takin ur name but that doesnt mean you need to name ur baby something different... If you still love those names then you should go ahead and name the kid!!! Its so hard and as much as you want to put on that big show of Im delighted for you but you just cant bring yourself to do it. Then they hand you the baby after moaning about how difficult it all is and you feel that ache in ur heart just looking at the little face..... O Im really hoping one of us get out BFP soon!! Thanks again ladies... xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Serenfach & Hope

It certainly doesn't matter about hwb etc before ovulation.  In fact, it's often advised to promote follicle growth   It's mainly ensuring for the man that they don't overheat the sperm and then for us, following ovulation and any possibility of embie that we don't raise our temps too much.  In Chinese medicine, fertility problems are often associated with a "cold womb" and acupuncture/TCM (traditional chinese medicine) uses this basis to encourage warmth and bloodflow.

As for DPs sister baby name, they don't even know we're ttc so had no idea it was a name we'd thought of....I'm not worrying about it but it's just another gut wrencher after we've been ttc for so long.

Would be miracle if we get a natural BFP but still keep little bit of hope....next IVF won't be until later this year.

Good luck to you both
Natasha


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah I was thinking of the Chinese and the cold womb, thats why Im keeping cosy and not hot!! Any excuse to be lazy eh!! Keep your PMA high because you never know... we're all holding out for miracles and I know its gonna happen!  .... Its always the little things that get me... Like my BF told me she cant make my 30th because shes pregnant... Like hello if that was me Id be flaunting it!! Anyway I have my fingers and toes crossed for you!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

